# portugal next week



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

off through france and spain to portugal.in the past have let diesel get low as much cheaper in france to fill up, is this still the case or is it cheaper in the uk to fill up befor boarding ferry ?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi it is now a few months since we did the very same trip, but didn't find much difference from the UK and down to Portugal.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i was thinking more current due to the latest supermarket price war


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

No probs it is just I remember someone telling us to wait until we were the other side of the channel, and we were quite disappointed to see hardly any difference in any of the countries,


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dragabed 
we set off from UK 4 weeks ago & are now in Portugal.
as we traveled .
Diesel in France cheapest €1.24 ( 99p )
" " Spain " €1.14 ( 91p )
" " Portugal " €1.17 ( 93p ) although saw €1.12 at Jumbo supermarket. 

Hope this helps 
Graham.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Where*

Where you staying Dragabed? We man be heading for Portugal too, but maybe after Christmas  Keep in touch when you get there, let us kbow how warm and sunny it is.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

calaise, le mans,la rochelle,san sabastian,burgos evora and down to villamora quateria returning via cadiz gibraltor,alicanti,barcelona,perpiniagn,hyers,st tropez,orange and depending on the weather lower central or upper high rhoan delta and back up to calaise


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

In the south of France today.20/10/08

Diseal €1.16 to €1.22.

Hope this helps


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

thanks nora+neil thats the answer i wanted status quo will fill up in france


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Useful French government website with fuel prices for 100s of fuel stations across France:

www.prix-carburants.gouv.fr/


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I paid 1.139€ per litre at Super U at L' Aiguillon at 14.30 yesterday.

At 16.00 it had changed to 1.119€ I should have filled up later


----------

